# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء الأحد 14 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
غارزيتو يشكر اللاعبين لتحمل التدريبات الشاقة



شكر الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو مدرب المريخ اللاعبين علي تحملهم فترة التدريبات السابقة التي كانت شاقة للغاية كما طالبهم بالاهتمام اكثر بالجانب الغذائي للمحافظة علي اللياقة البدنية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بعثة المريخ تصل الخرطوم وغارزيتو يفتح ملف كاس السودان

وصلت  بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ د فجرا قادمة من تونس بعد أن أنهى الفريق معسكرا تحضيريا ناجحا استمر لعشرة أيام نفذ خلاله الجهاز الفني برنامجا حقق فوائد جيدة وأدى الفريق تجربتين تحضيريتين أمام محترفي الدوري التونسي ومنتخب نسور قرطاج الأولمبي وبعيدا عن النتائج التي تحققت في المباراتين استفاد الأحمر كثيرا من الاحتكاك وظهر اللاعبون بمستوى جيد أظهر استفادتهم من فترة المعسكر.
وينتظر أن يستهل الأحمر تدريباته على ملعبه بأم درمان استعدادا لمباراته أمام الأهلي الخرطومي الأربعاء المقبل برسم مسابقة كأس السودان وهي المباراة التي ينتظرها أنصار الأحمر كثيرا لكونها ستكون نقطة الانطلاقة للنصف الثاني من الموسم ويبحث خلالها أبناء القلعة الحمراء عن الفوز والدفاع عن اللقب المحبب وستكون المباراة سانحة جيدة للأحمر لتحقيق فوز كبير على الأهلي الخرطومي الذي خرج بنقطة ثمينة أمام المريخ في الدوري الممتاز كادت تكلفه كثيرا.
المريخ سينتقل إلى كوستي لمواجهة ممثلها الرابطة في افتتاحية مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الحادي والعشرين من هذا الشهر وهي المباراة التي ستكون أمسية رمضانية لعشاق الرياضة ومحبي التنافس.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


الكاف يخصم ربع مليون دولار من الهلال والمريخ في الأبطال



تسبّب عدم توافر تقنية اتش دي في السودان في خسائر فادحة للمنتخب الوطني وطرفي القمة بعد أن قررت بي ان سبورت القطرية الحاصلة على حق النقل الحصري لمباريات التصفيات الأفريقية ومجموعات دوري الأبطال خصم المبلغ الذي ستدفعه لشركة توفّر تلك التقنية من المنتخب والهلال والمريخ بواقع 40 ألف دولار عن كل مباراة حيث سيتم خصم 240 ألف دولار من الهلال والمريخ و120 ألف دولار من منتخبنا الوطني ليصل جملة المبلغ إلى 360 ألف دولار تسبب فيها مسئول في التلفزيون القومي استفسره الكاف عن توافر تلك التقنية في السودان حتى تتمكن القناة الناقلة من نقل المباريات بتلك التقنية فأكد أنها متوفرة ليتسبب في خسائر خرافية للمنتخب والهلال والمريخ.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

في مران الوداع بتونس
المريخ يتدرب لساعتين دون إجراء أي تمارين بالكرة
أيمن سعيد يفشل في إكمال التدريب وايهاب زغبير يتعرض للإصابة



تونس ـ وليد الطاهر
أدى المريخ صباح أمس تدريبه الأخير في معسكره الإعدادي بتونس بعد 12 يوماً من التدريبات المتواصلة وغادرت البعثة ظهر أمس تونس في طريقها إلى الدوحة ومنها للخرطوم التي يتوقع أن تصلها الحادية عشرة صباحاً حيث سيواصل الفريق تحضيراته من الخرطوم استعداداً لمواجهة الأهلي يوم الأربعاء المقبل في ربع نهائي كأس السودان على أن يؤدي بعدها مباراة الرابطة في الحادي والعشرين من هذا الشهر ليلعب بعد خمسة أيام أمام مولودية العلمة في فاتحة مبارياته في مجموعات دوري الأبطال.

استمر المران الصباحي لمدة ساعتين وأشرف عليه انطونيو بعد أن خصّص غارزيتو التدريب بكامله للجانب البدني حتى يصل باللياقة البدنية للاعبين إلى أعلى معدلاتها وجاء التدريب شاقاً وعنيفاً واشتمل على تمارين الجري والقفز فوق الحواجز والمرور بين العلامات بسرعة ولم يستطع المصري أيمن سعيد إكمال التدريب بعد أن تعرض للإصابة بشد عضلي أثناء التدريبات البدنية في حين فشل ايهاب زغبير ايضاً في إكمال التدريب بعد أن شعر بالإرهاق.

رئيس البعثة يجتمع بالجهاز الفني
عقب نهاية التدريب الصباحي عقد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى تونس اجتماعاً مطولاً مع الجهاز الفني وتباحث فيه مع الطاقم الفني حول فترة الإعداد والمكاسب التي تحققت والبرنامج الذي سينفّذه الفريق بعد العودة للخرطوم وسجل غارزيتو إشادة كبرى بمعسكر تونس وامتدح التعاون الكبير الذي وجده من إدارة البعثة بقيادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر كما شكر مجلس المريخ على الاستجابة لكل مطالبه وتوفير معسكر نموذجي ساعده كثيراً في إعداد فريقه بصورة ممتازة للنصف الثاني من الموسم.

زي جديد للمريخ من رابطته بقطر
من المتوقع أن تكون رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة أقامت حفل عشاء على شرف بعثة المريخ فور وصولها بعد أن تواصلت الرابطة مع البعثة الإدارية وأكملت كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بإقامة حفل العشاء وقدمت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة زياً جديداً للمريخ من أربعة أطقم فنايل من بينها زي جديد للتدريبات وآخر سيلعب به الأحمر مبارياته في مجموعات دوري الأبطال مع حقيبة طبية لكل لاعب ووجدت هذه الخطوة إشادة كبرى من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حيث امتدح حاتم عبد الغفار نائب أمين المال رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة على مبادراتها المتفردة وعلى الدعم الكبير الذي ظلت تقدمه للأحمر ذاكراً أن هذه الرابطة الفتية أسهمت في تجهيز المريخ بصورة مثالية للموسم الجديد عبر معسكر ناجح بالدوحة مبيناً أن مثل هذه المبادرات تشبه رابطة الدوحة المتفردة.

المريخ يكرم منسق المعسكر
عقب أداء المريخ لتدريبه الأخير في تونس قامت البعثة بتكريم أحمد المنجي التونسي الذي نسّق معسكر المريخ بتونس وظل ملازماً للبعثة طوال فترة إقامتها بفندق قصر قرطاج وساهم في حل كل المشاكل التي واجهت البعثة وتعاون بلا حدود مع المريخ وأسهم بقدر كبير في إنجاح معسكره الإعدادي وشمل التكريم والده الذي لم يقصّر مطلقاً في خدمة المريخ بالمعسكر ووجدت هذه المبادرة الرائعة ارتياحاً كبيراً من المنجي ووالده ووعد بالمزيد من التعاون مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة، وأشاد المنجي بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه إعداد الأحمر وراهن على أن المريخ سيواصل خطواته بقوة في دوري الأبطال وسيصل إلى مرحلة المجموعات عن جدارة.

ديديه يعانق الجماهير بمظهر جديد
مع نهاية المعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء بتونس حرص الإيفواري ديديه ليبري القادم الجديد للفرقة الحمراء على الظهور بشكل جديد (نيولوك) في التدريب الصباحي حيث قام بقص شعره بطريقة جديدة حتى يفاجئ بها جماهير المريخ التي ستكون حريصة على متابعة هذا اللاعب من أجل الوقوف على مستواه عن قُرب باعتبار أن عمر بخيت معروف بالنسبة للجماهير الحمراء وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمدافع الإيفواري سيلا.

العابد: المعسكر حقق نجاحاً كبيراً
سجل التونسي أحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بالمريخ إشادة كبرى بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء مبيناً أن اللاعبين أدوا التدريبات البدنية الشاقة بكفاءة عالية وأثبتوا من خلال تجربتي رابطة المحترفين والأولمبي التونسي وصولهم إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، واعتبر العابد مشاركة جميع اللاعبين في آخر تدريب دون وجود أي لاعب في قائمة المصابين بأنه خير دليل على نجاح البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وضعه الجهاز الفني مبيناً أن حالتي أيمن سعيد وايهاب زغبير ناتجة عن الإرهاق وهي ليست إصابات عضلية متوقعاً عودة الثنائي للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية، وأشاد العابد بالمجهود الكبير الذي بذله القادم الجديد سيلا حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للفريق مبيناً أن سيلا لم يكن بحاجة لأي تأهيل وشارك في التدريبات من أول وهلة وتقدم بدنياً بسرعة لافتة وأصبح من العناصر التي يعول عليها الجهاز الفني كثيراً في المرحلة المقبلة وتوقّع العابد أن تظهر مكاسب المعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء في أولى المباريات التي سيخوضها الفريق في الدوري والكأس ودوري أبطال أفريقيا.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

تصريحات متفائلة للطاقم الفني بعد نهاية معسكر تونس
غارزيتو: الجُدد أثبتوا جدارتهم وابتعاد علاء منطقي
انطونيو: أفضل مكان لحديث اللاعبين المستطيل الأخضر لا صفحات الصحف



تونس ـ وليد الطاهر
أجمع الطاقم الفني للفرقة الحمراء عقب نهاية المعسكر الإعدادي بتونس على النجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر وعلى المكاسب الكبيرة التي سيعود بها المريخ إلى الخرطوم بعد 12 يوماً من التدريبات المتواصلة التي ساعدت الجهاز الفني في الوصول باللاعبين إلى درجة ممتازة من الجاهزية فضلاً عن أداء تجربتين وأشاد غارزيتو مجدداً بالجُدد في حين طالب انطونيو اللاعبين بأن يكون حديثهم داخل المستطيل الأخضر لا صفحات الصحف كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية.

الفرنسي غارزيتو
حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو على تقديم تنوير صحفي للوفد الإعلامي المرافق للبعثة الحمراء إلى تونس مع نهاية المعسكر بانتهاء التدريب الصباحي وعبّر غارزيتو عن بالغ سعادته بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر الإعدادي بتونس وقال إنه الآن يستطيع أن يؤكد أن المريخ أصبح جاهزاً للمباريات الأفريقية والمحلية وتوقّع أن يتصاعد المستوى من مباراة لأخرى حتى يبلغ قمته عند مواجهة مولودية العلمة في فاتحة مباريات الفريق في مجموعات دوري الأبطال.

لم اهتم بنتائج التجارب الإعدادية
رأى غارزيتو أن التجارب الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ بتونس حققت غرضها تماماً وساعدته في الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين واختبار أكبر عدد ممكن من العناصر وأضاف: لم أفرح بالفوز الذي تحقق في المباراة الأولى على منتخب رابطة المحترفين بالدوري التونسي ولم أحزن للهزيمة التي تعرضنا لها أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي لأن الغرض من مثل هذه التجارب التجريب والاختبار لا النتائج وطالما أن التجارب حققت لي الهدف الذي من أجله خُضت تلك التجارب فبكل تأكيد أنا سعيد بمحصلة المريخ في تلك التجارب لأنها ساعدتني في تجهيز عدد كبير من العناصر.

إشادة بالجُدد
سجل غارزيتو إشادة كبرى بالثلاثي الجديد الذي انضم للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية عمر بخيت وديديه وسيلا وقال إن الجدد دخلوا في المجموعة بسرعة واجتهدوا كثيراً من أجل الوصول للدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وتبقى أمامهم فقط إثبات جدارتهم في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يتمكنوا من المشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي لأنني لن اعتمد الا على العناصر التي ستثبت جاهزيتها.

الأميز في المعسكر
رفض غارزيتو الحديث عن نجومية لاعب بعينه لمعسكر تونس وقال إن كل اللاعبين كانوا في قمة التميز واجتهدوا طوال فترة المعسكر وأدوا التدريبات الشاقة بشهية مفتوحة وبإصرار كبير من أجل الاستفادة من فترة الإعداد، وتحدث غارزيتو عن عدم مشاركة نجم الفريق علاء الدين يوسف في التحضيرات وقال إن السبب الذي دفع اللاعب لعدم السفر مع المريخ لتونس والمتمثل في إصابته بمرض مُعدي أمر منطقي ويؤكد حرص اللاعب على سلامة المجموعة مبيناً أن علاء الآن تجاوز حالته المرضية وتدرّب على انفراد لفترة ليست بالقصيرة وعليه أن يستعد لفترة إعداد خاص مع انطونيو في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بالمجموعة.

التدريبات في رمضان
تحدث غارزيتو عن البرنامج الإعدادي الذي سينفّذه المريخ في الشهر الفضيل وهل سيتدرب الفريق في الفترة الصباحية أم لا فأكد أن التدريبات في شهر رمضان ستكون حسب الطقس ولكن في الغالب فإن الأجواء الساخنة ستدفعه لإجراء التحضيرات في الفترة المسائية مؤكداً أن الفريق سيمضي قدماً في برنامج التحضيرات بصورة يومية حتى يتمكن اللاعبون من أداء المباريات التي تنتظرهم في شهر رمضان بصورة ممتازة.

انطونيو: نحتاج لتركيز أكبر
سجل انطونيو غارزيتو المُعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء إشادة كبرى بالنجاح الذي حققه المعسكر الإعدادي للمريخ بتونس ذاكراً أن الفريق وصل إلى مرحلة ممتازة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية بعد أيام من التدريبات الشاقة والعنيفة التي نفّذها اللاعبون بحماس منقطع النظير وأضاف: التدريبات العنيفة كانت تهدف لإعداد الفريق بصورة ممتازة للبطولة الأفريقية ولذلك أنا واثق من أن المريخ سيظهر بصورة مميزة في أول مباراة أفريقية له أمام مولودية العلمة، وأرسل انطونيو رسالة للاعبي المريخ وطالبهم بالتركيز أكثر في المرحلة المقبلة وأن يكون حديثهم في المستطيل الأخضر لا على صفحات الصحف مؤكداً أن الإعلام سيكتب الكثير عن لاعبي المريخ إن أنجزوا المهام التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه، ورأى انطونيو أن المعسكر الإعدادي كان في قمة الانضباط وأن الجهاز الفني وجد تعاوناً لا مثيل له من قِبل اللاعبين الأمر الذي ساعدهم على إكمال فترة الإعداد بصورة ممتازة.

محسن: المعسكر حقق المطلوب
من جانبه رأى الكابتن محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد أن المعسكر الإعدادي حقق الهدف المنشود ووصل باللاعبين إلى درجة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية مبيناً أن المريخ نفّذ إعداد شهر في 12 يوماً لأن البرنامج كان ضاغطاً ووصل باللاعبين في وقتٍ وجيز إلى أعلى درجات الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، وتوقّع محسن أن يبدأ المريخ مشواره في النصف الثاني بقوة وأن يقدم مستوىً مميزاً من أول وهلة لأن الفريق سيعود للخرطوم وهو في كامل جاهزيته حتى يظهر بشكل ممتاز في أولى مبارياته الأفريقية أمام مولودية العلمة بعد الاستفادة من أداء مباراتين في الكأس والدوري أمام الفرسان والرابطة.

حاتم عبد الغفار:
المجلس لم يقصّر ووفّر كل متطلبات المرحلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني
أشاد حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالإنابة بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه معسكر المريخ ذاكراً أن القطاع الرياضي عقد اجتماعاً ناجحاً مع غارزيتو تفاكر فيه حول متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة ووصف حاتم الاجتماع بالمثمر ذاكراً أنهم وضعوا خارطة الطريق للمرحلة المقبلة ووعد بأن يوفّر المجلس كل متطلبات المرحلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني مثلما استجاب لكل المطالب الأخيرة حتى يواصل الأحمر مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال، وسجل حاتم إشادة كبرى بالفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني وامتدح البرنامج النموذجي الذي وضعه لتجهيز الفريق ذاكراً أن الإعداد القوي الذي نفّذه المريخ بتونس سيحصد الفريق ثماره في الاستحقاقات المحلية والأفريقية، وشكر حاتم البعثة الإعلامية التي رافقت المريخ إلى تونس على الجهد الكبير الذي بذلته في تغطية كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء كما شكر اللاعبين على انضباطهم وتحملهم كافة أنواع التدريبات حتى يظهروا في أفضل صورة في النصف الثاني من الموسم.

غارزيتو يجتمع باللاعبين
عقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء اجتماعاً مطولاً مع اللاعبين مع نهاية فترة المعسكر الإعدادي بتونس وتحدث معهم عن المرحلة المقبلة وعن الاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ على الصعيد المحلي والأفريقي وشدّد على أهمية أن يبدأ الفريق مشواره في النصف الثاني بقوة وأن يكسب أول مباراة له أمام أهلي الخرطوم حتى يطمئن قاعدته الجماهيرية أنه قادم لمواصلة مسيرة التميز التي أنهى بها الفريق النصف الأول، وأكد غارزيتو أن المريخ لا يرغب في خسارة أي نقطة في الممتاز لذلك لابد من الفوز على الرابطة حتى يتمسك الأحمر بالصدارة للتتويج باللقب، ونصح غارزيتو اللاعبين بالابتعاد عن السهر والتركيز في التدريبات والأداء بحماس وإصرار كبير حتى يكسب الفريق أولى مبارياته الأفريقية أمام مولودية العلمة لينطلق بقوة في السباق الأفريقي حتى يصل نصف النهائي.

المدرب المصري يرشح المريخ للمربع الذهبي للأبطال
حمادة الجمل: المريخ المستفيد الأول من صدام الثلاثي الجزائري

عاد المدرب حمادة الجمل مدرب الاتحاد مدني الاسبق والجبل كريمة السابق للسودان نهاية الاسبوع المنصرم وأكد في حديث خص به الصدى اعجابه بأداء المريخ في مباريات دوري ابطال افريقيا خاصة المباراة التي انتقل منها الى دوري المجموعات على حساب الترجي واشار حمادة الجمل الى ان المريخ سيكون في المربع الذهبي اذا حصل على نقاط كل المباريات على ارضهمشيراً الى ان الفرق الجزائرية ستقاتل مع بعضها واي مباراة بين الاندية الجزائرية تمثل ديربي مما يصعب مهمة كل فريق على الآخر وفي هذه الحالة ستكون الفائدة للمريخ ويمكنه ان يعود بنقطة من احد الفرق بالجزائر واستفاد من الشد والجذب بين الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة واضاف الجمل ان العراك الجزائري والتصادم يمنكه ان يفيد المريخ لدرجة كبيرة وينقله للمربع الذهبي مشيراً الى ان المريخ في الفترة الحالية اكثر استقراراً من بقية الفرق وان الاحمر عادة مايجيد اللعب مع الفرق العربية اكثر من الفرق الافريقية التي عادة ما يكون اسلوبها القوة والسرعة ومضى: يكفي ان المريخ تأهل على حساب نادي عملاق مثل الترجي ستكون دافعاً معنوياً كبيراً للاعبين واكد حمادة الجمل بأن المريخ يظل المرشح الابرز للانتقال للأدوار النهائية وبعدها لكل حدث حديث.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صقور الجديان يدشنون مشوار الكان في مواجهة ملتهبة مع سيراليون مساء بملعب الخرطوم

لن تكون مهمة منتخبنا الوطني سهلة عندما يستضيف سيراليون عند الثامنة مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم لحساب الجولة الأولى من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا ضمن المجموعة التاسعة، ويبحث صقور الجديان عن فوز أول يصلح أن يكون نقطة انطلاق بعدها إذ أن التعثر بالتعادل أو الخسارة سيعقد المهمة باكرا. ويدخل منتخبنا الوطني بإعداد ضعيف للغاية دون تجارب تعينه على المواجهة الصعبة إذ اقتصرت فترة التحضيرات على تدريبات ومعسكر مفتوح ويعول مازدا كثيرا على إعداد عملاقي القمة المريخ والهلال بجانب اعتماده على خبرة اللاعبين وقدرتهم على تجاوز الموقف الصعب وتحقيق فوز أول على منتخب لا يعد من منتخبات النخبة في القارة الأفريقية.
تشكيلة صقور الجديان التي عرفت وجود دوليي المريخ والهلال قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط ستشهد ظهور المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال، سيف الدين مساوي، بلة جابر (الطاهر الحاج )، نزار حامد، نصر الدين الشغيل، بشة، وبكري المدينة، مع وجود دكة بدلاء جيدة قادرة على إحداث الفارق.
صقور الجديان اختتموا تحضيراتهم بمران خفيف على ملعب المباراة أمس بعد أن أدى المنتخب تدريبه الأساسي أمس الأول بمشاركة دوليي المريخ والهلال الذين انضموا للمنتخب بعد أن خضعوا لمعسكر مع فريقيهم في تونس، وسيكون اعتماد مازدا كبيرا على المجموعة التي ظلت تشارك معه باستمرار.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مريخ كوستي يتدرب برمال توتي



يوالي فريق الكرة بمريخ كوستي اعداده للدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز بتدريبات لياقة برمال توتي تحت اشراف مدرب الاحمال بالفريق ويخطط الرهيب بقيادة فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ لتحقيق نتائج ايجابية في الدورة الثانية لاحتلال موقع متميز في روليت المنافسة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

طاقم تحكيم يوغندي يدير لقاء صقور الجديان



يدير لقاء السودان ومنتخب سيراليون في تصفيات الامم الافريقية المقامة بالجابون العام القادم طاقم تحكيم يوغندي بينما المراقب من اثيوبيا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

(كورة سودانية) تكشف تشكيلة مازدا للقاء السيراليوني



(كورة سودانية) تكشف تشكيلة مازدا للقاء السيراليوني
من المنتظر ان يدفع محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب المنتخب الوطني الاول بالتشكيلة التي تضم كل من المعز في حراسة المرمي ومساوي وصلاح نمر ومعاوية فداسي ورمضان عجب للدفاع وامير كمال والشغيل ونزار حامد وعماري وعمر محمود للوسط والثنائي بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا للهجوم.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

السودان يستضيف سيراليون في بداية مشوار تصفيات (الكان) بالجابون



يستقبل المنتخب السوداني نظيره السيراليوني عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم في الجولة الاولي للمجموعة التاسعة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الجابون.. واكمل السودان تحضيراته بعدد من التدريبات تحت اشراف الخبير محمد عبد الله مازدا وطاقمه المعاون ويسعي لتحقيق الانتصار في بداية المشوار.. وكانت القرعة اوقعت السودان ايضا الي جانبه ساحل العاج والغابون وسيراليون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يودع تونس بأعنف وأقوى مران..

 

ودع المريخ العاصمة التونسية صباح أمس السبت بأقوى وأعنف تدريب شهده معسكر الفريق منذ بدايته.. حيث أخضع الطاقم الفني اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة بدنية متنوعة وشاقة وعنيفة استمرت لساعتين.. طبق خلالها عناصر الأحمر أشكالاً متنوعة من تدريبات اللياقة البدينة القاسية التي تنوعت بين الجري والقفز وتخطي الحواجز وتمارين رشاقة وتحمل وسرعة لاختبار المعدل الذي وصلت له لياقة اللاعبين مع نهاية المعسكر.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو: مبسوط من المعسكر وسعيد بقوة تحمل محاربيه

 

تونس – محمد احمد
أشاد المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو بالمعسكر الذي أقامه فريقه بفندق قرطاج طلسو بتونس، وأبدى سعادته بمردود اللاعبين خلال فترة التحضيرات، وقال في حديث لـ(الزّاوية) عقب نهاية التدريب الأخير في المعسكر صباح أمس: فترة التحضيرات سارت كما خططنا لها ومضت بشكل جيد مكننا من تحقيق كل أهدافنا من المعسكر، وهذه فرصة لأشكر لاعبي الفريق على الروح التي أظهروها وعلى قوة تحملهم للتدريبات رغم قسوتها، حيث تدربوا بشكل جيد للغاية طوال أيام المعسكر وأنا سعيد بالتقدم الذي حققناه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدعابة والقفشات تعين اللاعبين على تحمل قساوة التدريبات



شهد معسكر تونس إخضاع اللاعبين لمجموعة كبيرة من التدريبات اللياقية الشاقة والعنيفة التي استهدفت رفع المخزون البدني لهم وتزويدهم باللياقة التي تعينهم على أداء النصف الثاني من الموسم كاملا.. وبرهنت تلك التدريبات على الروح التي تسود وسط عناصر الفرقة الحمراء والوضع المعنوي والنفسي المميز لجميع اللاعبين.. إذ كانت الدعابة حاضرة في كل التدريبات.. حيث لجأ اللاعبون لتبادل القفشات فيما بينهم مرات ومع أعضاء الطاقم الفني في أخرى لتعينهم على تحمل التدريبات.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو.. جاد في التدريبات.. مرح وصديق للجميع خارجها

 

أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو من خلال معسكر تونس الأخير أن الصورة التي يرسمها له البعض والفكرة التي يكونها كثيرون عنه بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع ولا تعكس حقيقية شخصية الفرنسي.. فالجدية الشديدة والصرامة والحدة هي في نظر كثيرين أبرز صفات المدير الفني للمريخ مع اعتقاد أنه لا يجيد المزاح وتبادل القفشات مع المحيطين واعتقاد أنه حاد حتى بعيداً عن الملعب ولا يجيد صناعة علاقات قوية ومتينة.. إلا أن معسكر قرطاج طلسو غيّر تلك الفكرة تماماً وقدم غارزيتو في صورة مغايرة للتي يعتقدها الناس.. فبقدر جديته وصرامته وتعامله بحزم أثناء التدريبات، إلا أن الفرنسي يبدو شخصاً مختلف تماماً خارجها، إذ يترك شخصية المدرب داخل الملعب ويتحول إلى صديق للجميع خارجه بفضل الشخصية المرحة التي يمتلكها وإجادته إضفاء أجواء مثالية وصناعة مناخ رائع وسط الفريق.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بعد عودة ود إلياس

 

عاد رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي محمد إلياس محجوب من القاهرة معافى بعد إجراء عملية في العين، وتقدم ودإلياس بالشكر والثناء لكل من اتصل به أو زاره في منزله، وأفاد ودإلياس (الزاوية) أنه سيباشر مهامه فورا في مجلس الشورى الذي سيعقد اجتماعا مهما يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بدار النادي في الثامنة مساء لدراسة أوضاع النادي في الفترة المقبلة التي تشهد مشاركة فريق الكرة في دور المجموعتين من رابطة أبطال أفريقيا.. وأوضح ودإلياس أن المجلس سيستعرض كيفية مساندة المجلس لمواجهة الاستحقاقات الأفريقية والمحلية وتهيئة الظروف المناسبة بما يتوافق مع مصلحة النادي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مقر دائم للمعسكرات حتى نهاية الموسم.. وجناح خاص لغارزيتو

 

حسم مجلس إدارة المريخ أمس أمر مقر معسكره الداخلي.. حيث تم الاتفاق مع إدارة فندق روانيا بأركويت على أن يكون الفندق مقراً دائماً للفرقة الحمراء حتى نهاية الموسم.. وقال متوكل أحمد نائب الأمين العام للمريخ والذي تولى الاتفاق مع إدارة الفندق إن المريخ أخيراً نجح في توفير مكان متكامل لسكن كل الفريق بما فيهم الجهاز الفني واللاعبون الأجانب.. مشيراً إلى أن العرض الذي قدمته إدارة الفندق كان مناسباً لمجلس المريخ.. ونص الاتفاق على تخصيص غرفة منفردة لكل لاعب.. بالإضافة لأعضاء الجهاز الفني.. على أن يُمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو جناحاً خاصاً.
هذا وستتوجه الفرقة الحمراء من مطار الخرطوم إلى معسكرها الدائم بفندق (رواينا).
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بله جابر: عقدنا فترة تحضيرات مثالية ستنعكس على الفريق في البطولتين المحلية والإفريقية

 

أكد بله جابر القائد الثاني في فريق المريخ ولاعب الطرف الأيمن أن معسكر المريخ الذي قضاه في تونس كان جيدا، وساهم في إعادة الجاهزية للاعبين قبل الدخول في الأجواء المحلية بالظهور في كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز، إضافة الى العودة للأجواء الإفريقية باستهلال مشوار مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا 26 يونيو المقبل.
وأشار بله الى أن جميع اللاعبين في وضع جيد وتدربوا بجدية وحماس كبيرين، مشيرا الى أن الفائدة التي جناها المريخ من معسكر تونس ستظهر بصورة واضحة خلال المرحلة المقبلة عندما يبدأ المريخ مشواره في المباريات الرسمية اعتبارا من 17 يونيو، مبينا أن الجميع في قمة الحماس للمشاركة في أول مباراة رسمية والعودة الى أجواء التنافس، مبديا تفاؤله الكبير بالفترة المقبلة في المريخ بعد الأجواء الرائعة في معسكر تونس.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيلا: أثق في عودتي السريعة لسابق مستواي وتونس مثلت حلقة تأقلم مع اللاعبين القدامى

 

وجد العاجي محمد سيلا مدافع الأهلي شندي المعار للمريخ الإشادة من كل الموجودين في معسكر المريخ عقب المستوى المميز الذي قدمه في المباراتين الوديتين اللتين خاضهما المريخ في معسكر تونس، ولكن في المقابل يعتقد الجهاز الفني أن اللاعب لم يصل الى الجاهزية البدنية المنتظرة التي تتيح له إكمال المباريات ومنح الفريق كل قدراته، وأنه يحتاج الى المزيد من التدريبات.
سيلا يؤكد أنه تأثر بالتوقف عن اللعب خلال الفترة الماضية عندما أصيب في الأهلي شندي، ويضيف قائلا: معسكر تونس أعاد لي الكثير مما فقدته وأثق أنه بالاجتهاد والعمل وتنفيذ تعليمات الجهاز الفني سأعود أكثر قوة وجاهزية، المعسكر كان فرصة طيبة بالنسبة لي للتأقلم مع قدامى اللاعبين في الفريق، وجدت كل حب وتقدير واحترام وتعاون.
لاعب الأهلي شندي السابق أشار الى أن تدريبات معسكر تونس كانت عنيفة وقاسية ولكنه تعود عليها من خلال تجربته السابقة في تونس والأهلي شندي، ويعي تماما الفائدة التي ستعود عليه في الفترة المقبلة، متوقعا أن يصل الى الجاهزية المعنية سريعا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علي جعفر: معسكرنا ناجح “مية المية” وبالصبر والاجتهاد تأقلمنا على أسلوب التدريب القاسي

 

وصف علي جعفر مدافع المريخ معسكر الفريق في تونس بالناجح، وقال: خضنا فترة إعداد قصيرة ولكنها ناجحة “مية المية”، وأشار جعفر الى أن المعسكر حقق الأغراض المنتظرة منه حسب ما خطط له الجهاز الفني، مشيرا الى أن الجميع عاش أجواء رائعة وممتعة.
ولم يخف علي جعفر أن التدريبات كانت عنيفة وصعبة لأن الجهاز الفني كان يسعى الى الاستفادة من الفترة بصورة مثالية، وقال: كل اللاعبين صبروا على التدريبات وأدوها بروح وكانت لديهم رغبة حقيقية في الاستفادة من المعسكر بصورة مثلى لأنهم يعرفون التحديات التي تنتظرهم خلال المرحلة المقبلة. مضيفا: بالصبر والاجتهاد استطعنا ان نتأقلم على التدريبات التي قررها الجهاز الفني، ورغم أنها صعبة إلا أن الفائدة كانت واضحة خلال المباريات الودية التي أداها الفريق في معسكر تونس.
ولم يشارك علي جعفر أساسيا في المباراتين اللتين أداهما المريخ في معسكر تونس، حيث شارك بديلا في شوط اللعب الثاني خلال مواجهتي نجوم الدوري التونسي – المنتهية تعاقداتهم – والمنتخب الأولمبي التونسي، إلا أن جعفر ينظر للمعسكر بفائدة جماعية للفريق ويقول: وصلنا مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية ستنكعس على الفريق في المواجهات المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منتخب السودان يتألق ويحرز 8ميداليات في انطلاقه بطولة شرق افريقيا لناشئ القوي

 

الخرطوم /نشوة عبد الله
حقق السودان اول ميداليه ذهبيه في افتتاح بطولة شرق افريقيا لناشئي العاب القوي والتي يستضيفها السودان بمشاركة 8دول حيث احرز العداءمحمد عبدالعظيم الصفصاف ذهبية سباق 100م وجاء خلفه مواطنه ابراهيم غبدالقادر والفضيه وجاء في المركز الثالث من جنوب السودان اديسون ارناس وفي سباق 100م ناشئات جاءت العداءة هايو يوهانس في المركز الاول والميداليه الذهبية وجاءت السودانيه ساميه عبد الله في المركز الثاني والفضية ونايله في المركز الثالث من السودان
وفي سباق 1500م حقق العداء اليوغندي شيبث الميداليه الذهبيه وجاء في المركز الثاني ابوبكر يوسف من السودان ونال البرونزية الجيبوتي جيبوتي محمود
وفي سباق 1500م ناشئات حازت الاثيوبيه ادانش علي الذهبيه واليوغندية سيمشتون جانا علي الفضيه والبرونزية من نصيب السودانية وفاق بشري
وفي سباق 2000م موانع جاء الارتري مهراتي تسفاي في المركز الاول وفي المركز الثاني السوداني سيف الدين الحاج وفي المركز الثالث ابراهيم ارباب
وكان السفير الكيني والجيبوتي والسكرتير الاول لسفارة اثيوبيا والفريق يحي محمد خير رئيس الاتحاد العام لالعاب القوي ورئيس اللجنه الاولمبية السودانية هاشم هارون وسكرتير اتحاد شرق افريقيا دكتور صديق احمد ابراهيم والاستاذ محمد صالح وداعه مدير عام الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضه ومستشار الاتحاد الدكتور محجوب سعيد
وخلال كلمته اشاد هارون بانجازات العاب القوي وحيا مجهودات اهلها والنشاط الكبير الذي عم الاتحادات الرياضيه بصةرة عامة مؤكدا دعمه ووقفته بالتعاون مع وزارة الشباب في دعم اتحاد الانجازات.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بهدف رمضان عجب ..منتخبنا الوطني يستهل مشواره الافريقي بانتصار علي سيراليون

حقق منتخبنا الوطني الفوز علي نظيرة السيراليوني بهدف وحيد في المباراة التي جمعتهم اليوم أ في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم التي تقام نهائياتها بالجابون في 2017, ونجح رمضان عجب في احراز الهدف الوحيد من ركلة جزاء في شوط اللعب الثاني  الدقيقة ٧٧ وتضم  المجموعة الثامنة التي منتخبي ساحل العاج حامل نسخة 2015, والجابون منظم نسخة 2017.الي جانب السودان وسيراليون 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

منتخب السودان يتألق في بداية المشوار ويتخطي سيراليون بهدف رمضان من ركلة جزاء في تصفيات (الكان)



حقق المنتخب الوطني الاول بداية جيدة في مشوار تصفيات كاس الامم الافريقية بالجابون (2017) بالفوز الغالي الذي حققه مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم علي ضيفه منتخب سيراليون بهدف دون ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة واحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد نجم خط وسطه رمضان عجب من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة (77) لم يتواني الحكم اليوغندي من احتسابها بعد ان لامس مدافع سيراليون الكرة بكلتا يديه داخل منطقة الجزاء.. وسيطر المنتخب السوداني علي معظم فترات اللقاء واهدر هجومه العديد من الفرص التي كانت كفيلة بتحقيق انتصار سوداني عريض عن طريق بكري المدينة وصلاح الجزولي قبل خروجه ليترك مكانه لزميله مدثر كاريكا.. بالتالي يضع السودان اول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده في انتظار نتيجة مباراة منتخبي ساحل العاج والغابون التي اقيمت في ذات التوقيت وسيواجه السودان نظيره الغابوني في الجولة القادمة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السودان يكسب سيراليون بهدف رمضان عجب 



من ضربة جزاء

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 حقق السودان فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على سيراليون بهدف دون مقابل في الدقيقة 77 ضمن تصفيات الجابون 2017 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته حاول المنتخب السيراليوني مفاجأة الصقور لكن كرته الاولي خلصها اللاعب مساوي و رد السودان بهجمة من الجهة اليمني عبر رمضان عجب لكن سوء الطالع حرمه من فرصة حقيقة نفذها اللاعب نزار حامد من عكسية رمضان و في الدقيقة 11 حصل المنتخب على ركلة زاوية نفذها عمارية لم تحسن الصقور استغلالها جيدا لتمر لخارج الملعب 
و في الدقيقة 13 حصل السودان على فرصة حقيقية عبر اللاعب بكري عبد القادر و الذي ارسل كرة ارضية زاحفة ابعدها بانقورا لخارج الملعب .
المعز ينقذ هدف 
في الدقيقة 17 انقذ الحارس المعز محجوب هدفا عن مرما من تسديد عمر بانقورا هزت مدرجات استاد الخرطوم 
دواري ينقذ هدف
في الدقيقة 30 انقذ اللاعب دواري هدفا من مرمي فريقه حينما ابعد الكرة الخطيرة من امام اللاعب بكري المدينة وهو في مواجهة الحارس السيراليوني 
محاولات و لكن 
في الجزء الثاني من الشوط الاول حاول المنتخب لعب الكرة من لمسة واحدة و لعب الكرة للخلف من اجل سحب السيرالوني من مناطقه لتحقيق ضربة موجعة تقوده لهز الشباك و لكن هذه المحاولات اصطدمت بدفاع قوي .
المعز ينقذ هدفا مجددا
في االدقيقة 37 اطلق اللاعب السيراليوني سيكا سيكا تسديدة قوية في الاتجاه المعاكس للحارس المعز محجوب لكن الاخير تحول مع االكرة و ابعدها لوسط الملعب .
رد اللاعب بكري المدينة بهجمة خطيرة لكن الحظ عانده و حرمه من هز الشباك 
في الدقيقة 42 رد بانقورا بهجمة لكن كرته علت العارضة 
في الدقيقة 43 حصل اللاعب بكري على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب عماريه حولها الشغيل برأسية لامست العارضة لتخرج لخارج الملعب كهدف ضائع لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بدون أهداف 
الشوط الثاني 
منذ بدايته حاول فيه السودان هز شباك خصمه لكن كل محاولاته ذهبت ادراج الرياح في الجزء الاول منه 
كاريكا بديلا للجزولي
في الدقيقة 10 اجرى مدرب المنتخب مازدا تعديلا قضى بخروج اللاعب الجزولي و دخول مدثر كاريكا و ذلك لتنشيط الجانب الهجومي .
تسديدة لعماريه ولكن
اطلق اللاعب عماريه تسديدة قوية مرت جوار القائم الايمن للحارس السيراليوني كهدف ضائع .
بشه حرك المنتخب
حرك اللاعب بشه هجوم منتخبنا الوطني و كاد ان يحرز هدفا لولا تحرك مساعد الحكم 
ضغط هجومي كاسح
في الجزء الاخير من المبارة سيطر السودان على مجريات المباراة و وضع خصمه تحت الضغط ليحصل علي ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 77 أحرز منها رمضان عجب هدف الفوز و الذي انتهت عليه المباراة الوحيد 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بهدف رمضان عجب ..منتخبنا الوطني يستهل مشواره الافريقي بانتصار علي سيراليون

حقق منتخبنا الوطني الفوز علي نظيرة السيراليوني بهدف وحيد في المباراة التي جمعتهم اليوم أ في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم التي تقام نهائياتها بالجابون في 2017, ونجح رمضان عجب في احراز الهدف الوحيد من ركلة جزاء في شوط اللعب الثاني  الدقيقة ٧٧ وتضم  المجموعة الثامنة التي منتخبي ساحل العاج حامل نسخة 2015, والجابون منظم نسخة 2017.الي جانب السودان وسيراليون 



الف مبرووووووووك للصقور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
                        	*

----------

